
Writing Testable JavaScript - Garbage
http://alistapart.com/article/writing-testable-javascript/
======
DigitalSea
I think most web developers are guilty of writing impossible to test code
because of frameworks like jQuery preventing everything from being exposed.
This is a rather interesting read because we all know the pain you experience
when a 500+ line Javascript file starts throwing errors that don't reveal the
true cause and you're left to painfully debug the code until you find the
issue.

Testing is something I am trying to make a habit much like writing
$(function() { }) (document.ready shorthand in jQuery) is a habit when doing
anything with jQuery, but for me it'll take time. A recommended read for any
web developer for sure.

